# Flat battery in CM9 - wont restart :(



## dicAcid (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi..

I got CM9 alpha 0 working on my touchpad, i have to say it was running very smoothly and i love it.. Unfortunately the battery went flat and now it wont recharge.. i have left it on for over 24 hours and now i think its bricked... with a flat battery there are no options for recovery.. does anyone have any suggestions??

Cheers


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

1. Try holding the power button + home button for around 20 seconds
2. Try holding the power button and then pressing the home button 10 times exactly rapidly
3. Try unplugging it for around 5 days then plugging it in, then recharging.


----------



## dicAcid (Feb 22, 2012)

I have tried option 1, will try option 2 when i get home this afternoon.. Thanks heaps


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

No problem. If those steps don't work for you then it seems like you have a dead battery. Some people have them and some don't. If the steps don't work for you, you can send it into HP for a repair. The repair is free with free shipping as well so it isn't too bad. And you can send it in with CM installed, I don't think they check anymore as someone had said in the forums previously.


----------



## bladezedge (Feb 23, 2012)

I am having this same issue. Installed CM9 A2 last night, went to bed thinking the TP was charging. Turns out it wasn't and I woke up to a completely dead TP. It won't charge at all doesn't respond to power, home, volume buttons or any combination of the three held down for long periods of time.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dicAcid (Feb 22, 2012)

I cant see how it would be a dead battery, it actually lasted ages untill the other day when it died.. mine had the battery logo on the screen for 1 day, while it was on charge but now its dead, cant get anything on the screen..


----------



## bladezedge (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't think my battery is dead. As of yesterday it was holding a charge for several hours at a time even with heavy use.


----------



## pchieng (Oct 23, 2011)

I think my Touchpad is having the same issue. I was able to get it running again, but was at 1% when it turned on. Currently charging (very slowly), at 5% right now...


----------



## dicAcid (Feb 22, 2012)

how did you get it running again?


----------



## dicAcid (Feb 22, 2012)

Well I came home from work and it was on... strange..


----------



## cokewins (Nov 24, 2011)

When this happens to me, I boot into WebOS. For some reason it looks like CM9 does not charge well when the battery flatlines, but WebOS does. I let it charge in WebOS up to 10% or so then switch back.


----------



## jonny (Jul 24, 2011)

cokewins said:


> When this happens to me, I boot into WebOS. For some reason it looks like CM9 does not charge well when the battery flatlines, but WebOS does. I let it charge in WebOS up to 10% or so then switch back.


Thanks for this. I can confirm this fixed the issue and was able to boot back in to CM9 and continue charging all the way to 100%. Still pending a permanent fix and hope the developers are aware of the issue. Loving CM9 on the touchpad!


----------



## bladezedge (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine won't turn on at all so booting into WebOS is not possible.


----------



## jonny (Jul 24, 2011)

Try using a different USB cable and making sure the part of the charger that plugs into the wall is snapped in place. Also, when you do get into cm9, you need to enable Mtp in storage settings for it to charge.


----------



## bladezedge (Feb 23, 2012)

I tried two TP chargers, the touchstone, and my blackberry charger. I tried plugging them into different outlets and two computers. Nothing is working...


----------



## bladezedge (Feb 23, 2012)

It is currently plugged into my computer and I getting a flashing home button. Not sure what that means, but it is the most sign of life I have seen in days.


----------



## 9kracing (Jan 4, 2012)

cokewins said:


> When this happens to me, I boot into WebOS. For some reason it looks like CM9 does not charge well when the battery flatlines, but WebOS does. I let it charge in WebOS up to 10% or so then switch back.


Yep, anytime I leave the TP for a few days and come back to it I have to boot into webos first and charge it up to around 10% or it won't charge in ICS. Strange bug, for the first few hours it happened I was bummed. It would boot to ics for about a minute at 2% battery, then die and do it all over again.

Pushed through time by my Galaxy Nexus and Tapatalk


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

I was just about to make a new topic. I have the exact same issue with cm9 a1/a2 coming straight from webos. I believe this screenshot speaks for itself:








The flat red part was 2 days ago. I plugged it in and went to sleep. I unplugged it in the morning and it instantly shut down. I plugged it again and went to work. When I came back, it was booted into CM. I unplugged it and the exact same thing happend.
This time I plugged it in and when it automatically turned on, I chose webOS in moboot and let it charge for a few hours (the sharp spike after the flat part).
Then I rebooted into CM and let it charge overnight. I unplugged it in the morning and the battery was only charged 60%! 
I'm going to wipe battery stats and if that doesn't work then I guess I'm back to webOS for now.


----------



## bladezedge (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is back up and working. Not exactly sure what happened or why it suddenly started taking a charge again.


----------



## PRATIKB (Jan 13, 2012)

It seems to be android thing. I ended up using the touchpad while plugged in but still refusing to charge. You guys won't believe but I have seen touchpad loosing charge even when plugged in on charger.

Two remedies which have worked for me. 
Update to latest available build 
Never let it go below 10% 
I checked my charger for loose connections and changed cable. 
Never charged touchpad on computer USB port.

Hope this helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

Happened to me over this weekend as well.
I normally would boot into webOS then place it in sleep if i don't plan to use it for a day or so.
Saturday, i was welcomed to the plug-in sign and once plugged in the low battery sign, would NOT start or boot by all known means
Left it plugged in for about two hours then she booted up into my default boot of webos, at that time battery was back to 2%
Last used was Thursday evening and had about 85% charge, Saturday morning dead...

CM9 a2 does indeed have some sort of battery draw when in sleep mode.
I have NO email or really any other background services running on my TP


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

After installing CM9A2, first time I charged it same thing happened to me. Found it in the morning at 8%. Immediately booted WebOS and it started charging. At 50%, stopped charging and went back to CM and it continued to charge. So far, has not repeated this behavior. Here is a command one can type into the android terminal emulator app to check the charging rate while the TP is plugged in:

At the $ type su and tap enter
the $ changes to a #.

Now type cat /sys/power/charger/currentlimit and tap enter. There is a space between the t in cat and the forward slash.

Connected to a PC one will see 500ma and connected to the HP wall charger, one will see 2000ma. If you are not getting a charge, you will see either none or zero.

I would be curious what someone gets when charging on a Touch Stone.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

I recommend everyone to change their default boot option to webOS. This way when you plug your tp when it dies, it boots into webOS after about 10 minutes and starts charging.


----------



## gravity360 (Dec 16, 2011)

When ever I had this issue, I used the touchstone charger and the wall charger. Yes I know this is stupid as one disables the other. But I would connect the unit to the wall charger and then perform the hard reset (Power + Home for 20 seconds) then the unit will display the battery charging sysmbol. From there I place the unit on the touchstone dock and let it sit over night, and by the time I awake in the morning it would have auto powered up and booted into CM. But if it didn't I would just do a couple of Hard resets again and set it back on the charger. Seems to be the only way I've been able to resolve this issue without sending the unit it.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

gravity360 said:


> When ever I had this issue, I used the touchstone charger and the wall charger. Yes I know this is stupid as one disables the other. But I would connect the unit to the wall charger and then perform the hard reset (Power + Home for 20 seconds) then the unit will display the battery charging sysmbol. From there I place the unit on the touchstone dock and let it sit over night, and by the time I awake in the morning it would have auto powered up and booted into CM. But if it didn't I would just do a couple of Hard resets again and set it back on the charger. Seems to be the only way I've been able to resolve this issue without sending the unit it.


This method may work but only a few of us have the touchstone. This is a software issue not a hardware one (webos charges fine). Only CM9 devs can solve this for good.


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a similar problem on cm7. I had run the battery completely down and it would not charge. When plugged in it would power up, but it wouldn't charge. And when I disconnected it would power down. I ended up switching to webos and it charged like normal. Haven't experienced it with cm9, but I haven't run it completely dead yet.


----------

